# Cookie and Data Use Consent



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Sorry admin! I realise this is probably in the wrong section so please feel free to delete - or tell me off! Please answer the question first though! I keep getting the "Cookie and Data Use Consent " box up in the bottom left corner. And if you click on the X it either comes back up again or, if you're halfway through making a post and you click on it, returns you to the home page.

Help! :roll:

Thanks.


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

I also had this for a while and could not get rid of it, same symptom's as you However it suddenly disappeared but not sure how or why.


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

There is a way to negotiate this, although I leave it up to the TTForum Admins to comment and discover if the issue can be resolved by a fix at their end for the TTForum community as a whole.

Just to make it clear, TTForum may not have instigated this as there are legislations and rules on how one's personal data is stored and perhaps shared.

You can download a plug-in here to stop it:

https://tools.google.com/dlpage/gaoptout/eula.html

Reload your browser at least twice and then try the TTForum again.

I wouldn't recommend that you play around too much with your browser Cookie options as you may lose valuable saved settings, such as login usernames and passwords.

I think Windows 10 may have this plug-in already installed (maybe) as I am not experiencing the issue.

Hope this helps and there is no criticism aimed at anyone as it is probably purely innocent.


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Interesting comments Brian, I recently installed Windows10 so maybe that's when it disappeared off my screen.


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

newrayTT said:


> Interesting comments Brian, I recently installed Windows10 so maybe that's when it disappeared off my screen.


Indeed...

A very complex and highly subjective topic - aka A Very Hot Potato!

TTForum users should have absolutely nothing to be concerned about and I am sure that Admin will confirm in due course. It may even be that they have put a block on content based advertisements which are geared to things that you browse for.

I guess that you may have noticed lately (or maybe not) that advertising messages appear to be appropriate to your interests. In particular, try the red top newspaper sites if you want to test it.

For example, my banner adverts are offering me the 52" waist trousers in purple with long pockets that I bid for on eBay last week.

I shall now sign off on this subject as it is about the TT not IT :lol:


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks for the replies - do not ha Windows 10 (thankfully!) but it doesn't seem to be disappearing whatever I do!

Admin?

Hope the trousers fit Brian - and aren't too small!


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

install ghostery, adblockpro and only allow cookies from sites you visit not third party ones


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

RobLE said:


> Thanks for the replies - do not ha Windows 10 (thankfully!) but it doesn't seem to be disappearing whatever I do!
> 
> Admin?
> 
> Hope the trousers fit Brian - and aren't too small!


Ha, bid and won a pair of corduroys - 58" in lime green with long pockets but I got a free belt thrown in!

Happy days.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Try this for the cookie consent notice:

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=1135897

As regards advert tracking that's to do with Google ads which have been on here a long time. The adverts which get served to you depend on your browsing habits elsewhere, so you may have been looking at fence panels using Google search and be surprised to see banner ads about garden furniture served to you on this forum or anywhere else that uses Google ads. The ads you see is independent of the forum and are served by Google. The only ads we control are the ones in the header from our sponsors

You have control over the Google ads that get served to you within your Google settings, so you can elect only to be served random ads or have them targeted to your interests.

It can be amusing when someone complains that the forum is serving, shall we say, "inappropriate" adverts (nothing to do with the forum) and inadvertently give away what other sort of websites they've been looking at, so beware :wink:


----------

